# Neuen Rechner zusammen gebaut -> jetzt kratzigen Sound



## Julia Imp. (16. August 2004)

Hallo,
habe mir gestern meinen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut, aber irgendwie bin ich mit dem Sound nicht ganz zufrieden. Beim Spielen zum Beispiel kratzt der Sound ständig, mal mehr mal weniger. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man das ändern kann bzw woran es liegt?
Mfg Julia


----------



## ullision (16. August 2004)

Überprüf mal die  Steckverbindungen und/oder installier ggf. aktuelle Treiber


----------



## Julia Imp. (16. August 2004)

Hi,
Steckverbindungen sind ok und aktuelleste Treiber habe ich auch schon installiert.. kratzt aber immer noch..
Danke trotzdem 
Mfg Julia


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (16. August 2004)

beim Kratzen stelle merken und Waschen 


Wenn es kratzt kann es an falsche buffer einstellung liegen ggf. von 44100 khz auf 22050 stelllen und testen
Hardware konflikte Überprüfen
Karte 5.1 kompatibel ? wenn nicht Überprüfen und ggf. einstellung ändern sofern gesetzt
CPU auslastung Überprüfen


----------



## Julia Imp. (16. August 2004)

Hi,
und wo kann ich diese Einstellungen ändern? Muss zugeben, dass ich da nicht so viel Ahnung hab *g*. An der CPU-Auslastung kanns nicht liegen, hab ich getestet.. 
Vielen Dank schonmal 
Mfg Julia


----------



## ullision (17. August 2004)

Mal von vorne anfangen....
Was hast denn für ne Soundkarte/System? Und wann kratzt es? Immer oder nur bei bestimmten Anwendungen?


----------



## Julia Imp. (17. August 2004)

Hi,
mein Mainboard (MSI 865PE Neo2-P) hat eine integrierte Soundkarte (heißt das so? *g). Ich habe Windows ME. 
Der Sound kratzt immer wenn der Rechner viel arbeiten muss, zum Beispiel bei Spielen, aber auch da nur an Stellen, an denen zum Beispiel gleich 7 oder 8 Gegner erledigt werden müssen. 
Weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist, aber ich habe einen Intel P4 3,0 Ghz, 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher, eine S-ATA Festplatte 160 Gb.. mit der S-ATA Festplatte hatte ich am Anfang auch schwierigkeiten, aber die sind jetzt behoben und denke auch nicht dass Soundstörungen an der Festplatte liegen?
Mfg Julia


----------



## ullision (17. August 2004)

Der Rechner sieht ja eigentlich ganz schick aus  Nur solltest dir vielleicht überlegen ein anderes Betriebssystem zuzulegen. Würde dir Windows 2000 oder XP mit aktuellen Servicepacks empfehlen. (Muss nicht wirkllich was mit deinem Problem zu tun haben, aber ME läuft häufig ziemlich sche****)


----------



## BeaTBoxX (17. August 2004)

Jepp von Win ME wuerd ich auch dringend abraten.. Habe auch nur negative Erfahjrungen damit gemacht. XP mag ich pauschal nicht.. also bleibt Win 2000 for President  

Wo geht der Ausgang deiner Soundkarte denn hin? In eine Anlage? Evtl übersteuerst du den Eingang der Anlage? Falls du so ne Konstellation hast, dann mach deinen Sound im Windows Mixer mal leiser (auf die Haelfte oderso) und dreh dafuer an der ANlage mehr auf.. evtl behebt das dein Problem.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## ullision (17. August 2004)

Wenn der Ausgang übersteuert ist müsste sie den Sound ja konstant verzerrt haben...laut ihrer Aussage ist es aber nur bei hoher CPU Last (wohl am Doom3 zoggn  ) 
Wenns das alles nichts bringt, bau doch einfach deine alte Soundkarte in den neuen Rechner ein und probiers mit der 

@Frank: Sooo schlimm ist XP auch nicht


----------



## Julia Imp. (17. August 2004)

Hi,
habe jetzt an den Soundeinstellungen ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen, aber ab und zu kratzt es immer noch ganz leicht. Naja wenn jemand noch eine Idee hat, kann er es ja schreiben 
Ansonsten vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Schöne Grüße,
Julia


----------



## BeaTBoxX (18. August 2004)

> @Frank: Sooo schlimm ist XP auch nicht



   

Naja ich mags nicht.. zu rund zu bunt zu bäh.. =) Allein schon wie oft ich klicken und mich entscheiden muss, nur um ne dumme Datei zu suchen.
Start-> Suchen-> jaaaa Dateien.. Neeein keine "Musikdatein"  Neeein auch keine   MS Office Dokumente" jaaa richtig.. schon im 3. Untermenue hab ich das was ich will.. zu viel Dummanwenderkram imho
Ausserdem läuft Logic Audio auf Win2k besser als auf XP. Die Erfahrung hab ich zumindest gemacht.

Aber da gabs sicher schon mehr als genuegend Threads dazu.. sry 4 Offtopic =)


Grüßle
Frank


----------

